

An end to the loneliness of the open-source coder? - Aaronontheweb
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/06/an-end-to-the-loneliness-of-the-opensource-coder.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fpetewarden+%28PeteSearch%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
p3ll0n
What really sets GitHub apart, is not that it uses Git, but how elegantly it
pulls everything together (source control, new API discovery, networking, site
hosting) around a set of core social networking ideas.

~~~
Ygor
So, do you think it is possible to create something similar, but with the
support for some other version control system, like mercurial? Or even a
centralized one like svn? Could it even be github to offer this, despite the
name?

~~~
JoshCole
There is a hg plugin which allows lossless communication between git and hg
[1]. So in a way github already exists for mercurial, and since it already
exists there is no question as to whether or not it is possible to do.

1: <http://hg-git.github.com/>

------
zenlinux
When I moved to Portland, OR I was amazed with how social the tech community
is here. Informal coding gatherings spring up regularly throughout the city,
and there are two reliable "pdx hackathon" nights you can show up and hack on
interesting projects with interesting people.

<http://groups.google.com/group/pdx-weekly-hackathon>

------
mc
I've been using GitHub since 08 and I still think it's refreshing to
continually run into developers that have recently discovered the distributed
(hell, rejuvenated!) approach to collaborative software development.

Welcome.

------
kilps
I haven't really looked into it; but do open source contributors not have a
problem with using a closed platform to manage their products?

~~~
pufuwozu
GitHub is closed in the sense that you can't access most of its source code
but it's not really a problem since Git is decentralised. When you clone a
repository from GitHub, you have everything you need to host that repository
somewhere else. GitHub doesn't take any power away from the project - it only
provides tools to easily manage your project.

I'm not sure that status of downloading a project's issues or wiki but I
remember they were working on making them clonable.

~~~
izak30
I absolutely agree that it is not a problem.

Issues has a full api, as do most other parts for
exporting/importing/manipulating data. I can't find the wiki api right
offhand.

And yes, I'm ok with companies keeping some of the secrets of the sauce, as
long as they're reasonable about the data, I put in, which they are.

------
technomancy
2008 called, and it wants its realizations back.

~~~
mahmud
2000, rather. Source Forge was really social at some point; I used to
routinely browse the "help wanted" sections and found a few interesting
projects to contribute to that way.

I also like Savannah because I am a closet GNU-cultist :-)

